# Craigslist Score, Elgin Twin 40



## Wayne Adam (Aug 28, 2014)

I just bought this cool '39 Elgin Twin Bar 40 on CL this week. I can't believe that it was listed for several days but no one responded to it.
 The ad just stated "Elgin Bike, $350.00" There was no picture. When I received the picture of the bike, I made the guy an offer of $200.00
 and he said great. It was only a few towns away, so this deal worked out well. I know it looks pretty funky, but I have all of the parts I need to complete
 this bike and I should have it totally restored before winter. At least it has it's shroud, the lower casing, and the rack. I have a pod & new lens on the way.

 Also, thank you Chris ( Bikewhorder) , and Brian ( Bricycle) for your input.

 Thanks for looking!..........Wayne


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 28, 2014)

Touch Down! Awesome deal! Congrats on the find. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## mike j (Aug 28, 2014)

A diamond in the rough, can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2014)

*Nice find Wayne.*

Ya never know what you'll find on craigslist. Gives us all hopes to know that these desirable bikes are still out there.


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweet find!!!
All the goodies are there, no need to hunt for them.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 29, 2014)

$200??? You got taken!!!



Great score! !


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice find! I didn't see it somehow and I usually do a general search for brand names.... Can't wait to see it done


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

The 40'S are the TB  that I hope to own someday. I look forward to seeing this one resurrected.


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 29, 2014)

Wayne will work wonders on that frame, can't wait to see it finished.  Great Score!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 29, 2014)

*newest find*

super nice find wayne glade to see you got this one its super nice!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rusty frame (Aug 29, 2014)

Always thrilling to find a real diamond in the rough, and it wasn't an arm and a leg, great find.  Jim D.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 31, 2014)

*Thanks !*

Thanks guys for all of the positive comments. I can't wait to get started on this one................Wayne


----------

